# my car



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/311000-311999/311051_1.jpg


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *http://images.cardomain.com/installs/311000-311999/311051_1.jpg *


didn't work.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

what the problem is???


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ah just use the link in my sig


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is that a pic of you getting smoked by a tractor? j/k. Nice car for your first one & good luck with it.


----------

